# MacBook Pro 2017 (Kabylake)



## URL (Sep 28, 2017)

anyone who has put his hands on the newest 2017 (kabylake) Mackbook pro?
Seems they get very hot... in test bench?


----------



## sourcefor (Sep 28, 2017)

I am getting mine today I’ll let you know


----------



## sourcefor (Sep 29, 2017)

Well I have been running my NEW MacBook pro 2017 and it seems normal, it gets a little hot but i do not see much of a difference than my old laptop, if this helps! I have 3 dongles and they work great..nice machine..a bit pricy though!


----------



## mac (Sep 29, 2017)

I have one and they get really hot above the touchbar, and that's just with general coding - no crazy processes running. I don't worry about it.


----------



## URL (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks for your answer, if I may ask did you get the 2.8 GHz modell it seems "most value for the money"...
In one of the test bench some cores got 100 degrees...have you try to make your
modell to run as daw in huge template?
My old Macbook pro is slowly walking over to the dark side... so I need one soon.


----------



## mac (Sep 29, 2017)

I did get the 2.8 but I don't use it for my daw, I use an iMac for that


----------



## URL (Sep 29, 2017)

mac said:


> I did get the 2.8 but I don't use it for my daw, I use an iMac for that


Okay.


----------



## TGV (Sep 29, 2017)

So far it runs cooler than the 2011 MBP for which I replaced it. When I run a 100% single thread process for 20 minutes and do normal work next to it, it doesn't break a sweat. So far, so good.


----------



## URL (Sep 29, 2017)

okay, there is not much to think about.
There is 3weeks delivery time for the 2.8GHz
Have you seen this for ports http://www.dockcase.com


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 30, 2017)

URL said:


> Thanks for your answer, if I may ask did you get the 2.8 GHz modell it seems "most value for the money"...
> In one of the test bench some cores got 100 degrees...have you try to make your
> modell to run as daw in huge template?
> My old Macbook pro is slowly walking over to the dark side... so I need one soon.


Same matey, mine stopped turning on the other day.
Now it makes the fans spin up but no display output.
Might have to get in there and solder some parts :/

Got to figure out what is the best route, though it does however mean I have a free SSD to play with now 

Fortunately the:
12-Core 2012 Mac Pro 64GB
and the i7 32GB ASUS Hackintosh (trying out my PC on Sierra as my main machine so I can use the Pro as a Slave)
Are my Studio machines


----------



## trotamusicos (Sep 30, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Same matey, mine stopped turning on the other day.
> Now it makes the fans spin up but no display output.
> Might have to get in there and solder some parts :/
> 
> ...



Is an asus laptop? If it is a laptop, could you say the model ? Thanks.


----------



## mac (Sep 30, 2017)

Update: It seems I spoke too soon. I've just had the speaker blow on my laptop, which will be the second *brand new* macbook pro in 8 weeks I've had the problem with. No easy fix either, so it'll have to go in for repair this time putting me at a huge inconvenience for work. Honest to god, Apple are getting worse and worse. I swear I'm going to leave their whole eco-system one day...


----------



## URL (Sep 30, 2017)

trotamusicos said:


> Is an asus laptop? If it is a laptop, could you say the model ? Thanks.



I currently have PC and slave pc for DAW but also run Apple portable and think it has been a good solution for more flexible setup.
With the transition to PC, the possibility of LPX disappears and best solution for me is a Macbook pro for that opportunity.

May gather more facts before taking the step


----------



## URL (Sep 30, 2017)

mac said:


> Update: It seems I spoke too soon. I've just had the speaker blow on my laptop, which will be the second *brand new* macbook pro in 8 weeks I've had the problem with. No easy fix either, so it'll have to go in for repair this time putting me at a huge inconvenience for work. Honest to god, Apple are getting worse and worse. I swear I'm going to leave their whole eco-system one day...



Sorry to hear Apple is on the dark sid....


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 30, 2017)

trotamusicos said:


> Is an asus laptop? If it is a laptop, could you say the model ? Thanks.


No this is an ASUS Desktop (Maximus VI Formula) with an i7 4770K
Running on Clover boot loader, using mostly unpatched settings.

I would not recommend using a Hackintosh as your main machine unless you have experience using one.
Or make sure you do a good search for all the requirements and system that are best for it and it is not a machine you need to get to using right away. A Hack is a process that can take some time to get tuned how you want it.

I did have my 12-Core Mac Pro as my main machine for DAW, but since it has 64GB of RAM I wanted to use it as the slave and try it out the other way. So far it is not looking good as the quad-core does not handle Logic Pro X well at 256 buffer with my EW Hollywood Orchestra Diamond Template connected from the Mac Pro using VE Pro.

I did try putting Windows on the Pro, but only Windows 8.1 would install and , then tried 10 and it turned out to be a nightmare. Need to more time to test this all further as well.
But I have no intention to leave LPX, since I use ARTzID with single instruments per track, using Lemur Composer Tools Pro to switch through my patches for the instrument.

Did some Cubase Pro 9 tests on both machines running windows and macOS Sierra, but in both systems the performance on macOS was worse (contrary to what Steinberg say).

N.B I have worked with Hackintoshes for about 6 years now and I work in IT as a profession.


----------

